# Anthro RP (possible TF and maybe some romance too)



## Madoneverything (Jul 20, 2017)

Just any plot driven RP. Only anthros allowed, a ref would be best.

Either here or discord.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 21, 2017)

Sure thing! My discord is C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 21, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Sure thing! My discord is C4theSlime#9434


Already added on there. Can we stop the current one and start this one?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 21, 2017)

Sure thing, what was your name on there again?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 22, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Sure thing, what was your name on there again?


Lazyblock11#4451


----------

